# Where can i get an S14 from Japan???



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

where can i get a S14 imported from japan???

How much money would this be????

thx


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

you cant. and why the hell would you import a car that is already sold in north america?


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

S14 silvias are sold in america???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he's 14 give him a break.. maybe Jeong can relate  
anyways u want a Silvia try motorex, but it will prob cost a good amount of dough and you might as well just get a skyline. 
i wouldn't bother getting a silvia just convert ur S14 to a Silvia if u want one so bad


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHA do what drift said just drop a s14 sr20 and you got urself a s14 silvia  (i know there's more involved, but sr's the biggest thing that separates a JDM s14 silvia to a USDM s14 240sx..)


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

thanks, and how exactly would i convert a S14 to a silvia?

Would i have to get a front clip and stuff?? I already had the SR20 in mind anyways.

Thanks guys


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

just do a motor swap, or get an entire front clip if you want.

and nitrous, he didnt mention silvia at all.

you CANT register a silvia in north america.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s14 is actually a chassis code for the 95-98 silvias (240sx in USA). to truly convert a usdm s14 240sx to a jdm s14 silvia, there is way too much work involved... rhd, sr20det, jdm body, interior, blah blah blah..

there's a sticky in the general section about sr20det/240sx there's a lot of info of doing the sr20det swap in there


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Murph said:


> *he didnt mention silvia at all.*





> _Originally posted by nitr0us_
> *where can i get a S14 imported from japan???*


so i'm guessing he was asking if he can import a USDM from japan?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

yes  im a goof


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

lol i shoulda said silvia


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

but seriously, who would even WANT to import an s14/silvia/whatever to here?

Bottom line, do a RHD conversion if you must and throw in an SR and call it a day.


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

i didnt mean import a USDM car here lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..what?? import a usdm?? where would you import it from?? the west coast usa to east coast usa?? 

just get a s14 240sx and do what murph said, "do a rhd conv, throw in a sr and call it a day"


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wow this thread is hella confusing.

nitrous: just do what murph said


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if ur gonna import any car from japan then u should consider these:

skylines (any type)
Silvia's everything cept 180sx/S14/S13 those can easily be converted
sil-80s are nice S15's are even nicer

or import a AE86  the coolest car ever!

wow 3 14 yrd olds! import tuners get younger and younger, anyone in here my age? i feel left out


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

how old r u? i mite have a brother ur age...but we kinda lost him..lol...long story...:\


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

umm if u lost him how can i chat with him  

you got AOL IM if so give me ur sn so we dont get introuble for post whoring like its a chat room


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

mooosesgomoo i kno i was really bored and i forgot the password to my sprblnt


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if a mod ever stepped in here..this post wouldn't exist.. let's try to get back on topic..

ps. good thing our mods don't check the 240 section


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *if ur gonna import any car from japan then u should consider these:
> 
> skylines (any type)
> Silvia's everything cept 180sx/S14/S13 those can easily be converted
> ...


I want a Cefiro. mmmm four door silvia rb20

I dont think you can qualify as an import 'tuner' until you have actually tuned a car. Or does 'tuner' mean something different in US?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *I want a Cefiro. mmmm four door silvia rb20
> 
> I dont think you can qualify as an import 'tuner' until you have actually tuned a car. Or does 'tuner' mean something different in US?  *


four door silvia?? i never heard of those..

i agree with you joel. i don't think ppl should call themself tuners unless they had some experience in "tuning" or "modify" an import. then there are also ricers but we don't need to go there.. i think drift should have used "future import tuners" or "soon to be import tuners" instead of "import tuners"


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

"automotive enthusiast" works best. "import tuner" just sounds ridiculous, to me anyways. It sounds like a 14 y/o (try not to take offence) who wants to be recognized for being in the "scene".

Maybe i just read too much into terms like that.

yes i know its off topic but topic is done.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

automotive enthusiast sounds so much better


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

lol this is extremely confusing


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

yes i never considered myself a tuner lol...


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

and i dont care about being in the "scene", i just do what i like


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

For those who are interested...


[url]http://www.meggala.com/cefirocss.htm[/URL] 

http://racingweb.net/streetcar/3_1.shtml 

Also called a maxima. Check out the silvia style 'projector' headlights on the second link.

USA probably got this car anyway - just without the AWD and RB20DET


----------

